
Show HN: An open source Chrome extension to showcase the Met's free art - zeschnell
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/art/camjlcjebflgchepghjpjeiddegldhae
======
zeschnell
This is my first Chrome extension and served as a weekend project to explore
simple CSS3 animations. The code is all on GitHub:
[https://github.com/zchr/art](https://github.com/zchr/art)

Any feedback would be greatly appreciated!

